# Get Started With Your VERY OWN Book Trailer Today!



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Let Us Bring Your Book to Life:​



















-

In a world of high-speed broadband, a web page without eye-catching material is as dead as dodo. What else could be better than an appealing *book trailer* to grab the attention of your readers? If you haven't started utilizing trailers for your books, you're missing out on huge opportunities for growth, expansion, and success!

Book trailers are a visual medium of paramount importance to your book marketing campaign. For this reason, *we ask for your full cooperation when it comes to making your trailer.* We work with our clients every step of the way to bring their trailer to life.

*Q: What are your prices?*
A: At CorrCommercials, we understand that *return on investment is important*, so if you're selling your books at $0.99 each, why would we charge you $499+ for a trailer? Our trailers start as low as *$19.97*  We want to be affordable to ALL authors- even if you're just starting out.








*Q: What do I need to provide you with?*
A: An 11 Line Script, your Book Cover, and any additional files you want included in your trailer (images, footage, audio, etc.)

*Q: What exactly do I get? *
All our trailers include:
✓1080p HD Format
✓Commercial Usage
✓Royalty Free Visuals+ Audio
✓11 Lines For Text
✓Two Revision Forms
✓1s Draft Delivery Within 10 Business Days
✓1 on 1 Chat/Email Support

*Our Dynamic Package includes: *
✓Our Stock Footage+Images at No Additional Cost

*Our Premium Package includes: *
✓Our Stock Footage+Images at No Additional Cost
✓Incorporation of 5 Premium Clips from Outside Libraries at No Additional Cost

*Q: What is your delivery time?*
A: The first draft of your video will be delivered within 10 business days after your order is placed.

*Q: So how exactly does this work?*
A: When your order is placed, you will be connected with one of our team members via email. He/she will send you the first draft of your trailer within 10 business days of when the order was placed. After delivery, you let us know what revisions you want made and we will make them to the best of our ability. Each order comes with two free rounds of revisions

*Q: What payment methods do you accept?*
A: We accept payments securely through Paypal.

*Q: What is your refund policy?*
A: If you are completely dissatisfied with your trailer during the first draft, and do not wish to ask for any revisions, we will offer you a full refund. Your order becomes nonrefundable after we make the first set of revisions (if requested). Keep in mind that you know your book better than we do and for this reason, we ask for your full cooperation when it comes to making your trailer.

*Q: Can you tell me more about what each trailer package has to offer?*
Our *premium trailers* offer top of the line, epic, 3-D motion picture footage to really bring your book to life. We're talking footage so real, that viewers will think your trailer was actually filmed. Valued at over $400, we include 5 scenic clips from Premium Outside Libraries into your trailer to drastically improve the quality of your trailer in addition to using footage from our library at no extra cost. We preview the premium clips to you before purchasing it to ensure 100% guaranteed satisfaction. This package is for authors who really want an epic bang for their buck.

Our *dynamic trailers* are our most popular package as they become basic visual representations of your book through the use of cinematic stock footage at no extra cost. The idea behind these trailers is that we start to incorporate our stock footage to imitate the cinematic motion picture. This package is for authors who want their trailer to provide a brief glimpse into their masterpiece's subject matter.

Our *standard trailers* are straight to the point, visualizing videos that captivate readers through its use of simplicity at its finest. The idea behind these trailers are 3D text overlaid upon a single motion background that ultimately reveals your book. More focus is put onto the text rather than the background itself to relay a clear and concise message. This package is for authors on a tight budget looking to have a standard but effective trailer for their book.

*Questions? Ask below, send me a PM, or contact us at:*​[email protected]​


----------



## Adair Hart (Jun 12, 2015)

Your site appears to be inaccessible for me. I tried both:

lhttps://corrcommercials.com/our-work/
lhttps://corrcommercials.com


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Adair Hart said:


> Your site appears to be inaccessible for me. I tried both:
> 
> lhttps://corrcommercials.com/our-work/
> lhttps://corrcommercials.com


I apologize for the inconvenience but it should be working now 

The URLs should be: 
https://corrcommercials.com
https://corrcommercials.com/our-work/


----------



## Adair Hart (Jun 12, 2015)

Kristin CC said:


> I apologize for the inconvenience but it should be working now
> 
> The URLs should be:
> https://corrcommercials.com
> https://corrcommercials.com/our-work/


All good now. I just realized I had a l in my urls above, but that was me copying wrong.


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Adair Hart said:


> All good now. I just realized I had a l in my urls above, but that was me copying wrong.


In addition to that it was probably our server that was down for maintenance as well


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Latest Trailer:


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Not bad, especially for the price.


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

geronl said:


> Not bad, especially for the price.


Affordability and customer satisfaction through genuine service! That's what we aim for


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Our Latest, Sizzling Hot Trailer:​


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Kristin CC said:


> *4 Review Copies Still Available*
> 
> ​


What does that mean, a free simple trailer...


----------



## JR. (Dec 10, 2014)

Kristin CC said:


> Our Latest, Sizzling Hot Trailer:


So this is the 48$ option? Or does it have extras? What are the stock footage differences in the add-ons (8-80$ but no difference in the description)? Where/how do we select these?

Also, for your front page: http://grammarist.com/usage/premier-premiere/


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

This is a $48 trailer with no extras.

We make it our goal to make trailers from mainly our limited stock footage library since we charge no extra for footage that comes from our library, but sometimes, authors seek very specific scenes of footage for their video.

Taken straight from our Instructions Document that we send to our clients after ordering:

"You won't have to pay any additional charges for stock footage from our library; however, our library is *limited*. Some trailers may be subject to additional charges (only when approved by you) if you choose to purchase premium stock footage from outside stock footage libraries. Finding legal, attractive sources for trailers is about 60% of each project.

•	Do you want us to demo your trailer with PREMIUM stock footage? (prices per clip will range from $8-$79) Yes/No"

If we are unable to provide this specific footage, we then resort to royalty free images OR suggest that you purchase premium stock footage from outside sources. 
The $8 or $79 add-ons come from outside premium stock footage libraries such as https://envato.com or http://www.shutterstock.com respectively  You are more than welcome to browse these outside resources and choose which clips you would like included in your trailer yourself.

Seeing how busy authors are, for conveniency, we usually suggest clips from these outside sources with prices included based on what your request was only if we are unable to find an appropriate clip from our library.



JR. said:


> So this is the 48$ option? Or does it have extras? What are the stock footage differences in the add-ons (8-80$ but no difference in the description)? Where/how do we select these?
> 
> Also, for your front page: http://grammarist.com/usage/premier-premiere/


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Our Latest Standard Trailer:​


----------



## Drake Green (Jul 25, 2015)

I like what you're doing and for a very reasonable price. What options are there for the voice acting? I have bookmarked your site for future reference.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Kristin CC said:


> Our Latest Standard Trailer:​


I guess it doesn't get much more simple than that, but it is well done.


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Drake Green said:


> I like what you're doing and for a very reasonable price. What options are there for the voice acting? I have bookmarked your site for future reference.


Thank you! I think it's completely absurd how other trailer services are selling trailers at $400-$1,000 a pop when books, at the very least, sell for $0.99 each. ROI is important.

As for voice acting, we have a male movie trailer voiceover and various female narration voiceovers available. If you like, I could send you voiceover samples through email. We'll work on laying out the samples on our website in the near future


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

geronl said:


> I guess it doesn't get much more simple than that, but it is well done.


Sometimes simple, and straight to the point is what some people like!  Thank you!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Kristin CC said:


> As for voice acting, we have a male movie trailer voiceover and various female narration voiceovers available. If you like, I could send you samples through email. We'll work on laying out the samples on our website in the near future


We sort of already have samples on this thread... BTW, the female narration of "Candidates Daughter" was really well done.


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

geronl said:


> We sort of already have samples on this thread... BTW, the female narration of "Candidates Daughter" was really well done.


Sorry for the misunderstanding, I meant samples of various voiceovers*  I'll re-edit my previous message just to clarify. And no credit for the voiceover goes to me, I'll be sure to pass over your kind praise to our voiceover artist


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

It's been almost a month since we've launched on Kboards and we've had an awesome experience working with some of the members here on kboards

We are open to more orders!


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

I would just like to say that I like their work!  I ordered two of their $7.99 book trailers, and they're both nice.  They paid attention to the script I provided (including stage directions) and followed it closely.  They were also very nice about doing revisions when the images I provided kept not rendering correctly and I had to keep sending them new ones.

Overall, good customer service, good value, and totally worth it if you don't know what to use it for but think a book trailer would be neat.


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

UnicornEmily said:


> I would just like to say that I like their work! I ordered two of their $7.99 book trailers, and they're both nice. They paid attention to the script I provided (including stage directions) and followed it closely. They were also very nice about doing revisions when the images I provided kept not rendering correctly and I had to keep sending them new ones.
> 
> Overall, good customer service, good value, and totally worth it if you don't know what to use it for but think a book trailer would be neat.


Thank you so much for your kind remarks. It truly was my pleasure working with you


----------



## inconsequential (May 4, 2016)

Everyone has been really positive about this service, which is why I decided to give them a try.

I have had nothing but problems from the word go.

Bullet points:

Conflicting information on their website (which has now been fixed since I brought it to their attention).

Issues with answering SOME of my questions (evasive answers, non-answers, or completely ignoring my questions so that I had to waste time asking again).

Requesting information I was uncomfortable giving them (when asked why they needed this information, I was given an evasive/non-answer. I found a way around giving this information).

The form they request you fill out does not submit. They say that if the form does not submit, to manually send it to them via email. Only, you can't because the form won't save with your inputted information. It will only let you save a copy of the original blank form. When I asked for advice on how to proceed, the exact same instructions were repeated back to me, even though I specifically stated that the instructions did not work.

At this point, I will be asking for a refund.

If you would like additional information not given in this post, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

inconsequential said:


> Everyone has been really positive about this service, which is why I decided to give them a try.
> 
> I have had nothing but problems from the word go.
> 
> ...


Hello, I am sorry to hear that you were unsatisfied with our service. We do acknowledge and truly do appreciate that mistakes on our website were fixed because of you. I take full responsibility though since I am in charge of catering to kboard members and for not having reached you within a 24 hour period due to my niece's birthday. I understand how frustrating it can be when something does not work and the service you are contacting doesn't reach you in time.

I answered your questions to the best of my ability although it looks like they probably were not the answers that you expected.

You were the first individual to run into this problem with our form not working properly and I will notify my partner of this occurrence and see what he can do about it. We've had multiple clients order after you and submit the form just fine without any issues. It might be due to the type of computer using and such but I am not sure.

On behalf of CorrCommercials and especially myself, we have granted you your refund and sincerely apologize once again!

To all other kboard members, I know this will affect how you feel about this service but for those of you who do wish to give us a try, please bear with me as I am a sole individual attending to multiple clients at once. So far, i've had such a great experience with the kboard community and working with them to achieve trailers that I would never have been able to think of without their help and communication. I'll try my best to get back to everyone within a 24 hour period especially from now on.

Thank you!

Best Regards,

Kristin


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kristin--

Sorry, I missed your post in April! (I think I was working on my taxes) and so you never got the official vendor welcome! Here it is!

Welcome to the KB Writers Cafe! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe![br][br]Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages Listing, found here:[br]http://www.kboards.com/yp/[br][br]The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.[br][br]In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Note that members may provide civil and honest feedback about your service to this thread, and you may respond in a civil manner. Disputes between you and clients should be handled off site.[br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator [br][br]Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service, for example, by asking KB members for feedback and doing an Internet search such as "service provider name" complaints.


----------



## inconsequential (May 4, 2016)

My original follow-up post was removed due to my quoting PMs. This is against TOS. My apologies.



Kristin CC said:


> I answered your questions to the best of my ability although it looks like they probably were not the answers that you expected.


This was not just a matter of me not receiving certain, expected answers.

For example, when I asked why they needed my address since this is a digital/online service, I was given a non-answer that only reiterated that they needed it without ever actually explaining why.

An equivalent to this would be:

(NOT ACTUAL QUOTES BUT A DRAMATIZATION)

"Why do you need to verify my age if this is an any-age establishment?" -- "Because we need to verify your age."

They also asked for a phone number. And the address and phone number were required. You could NOT pass them if you did not want to give this information.

Doing a google search of them, they seem fairly new and there is little information about them. In this day and age, I am skeptical of giving my personal information out to known-to-be-reputable companies. Since these people are fairly unknown, it sent up red flags, especially after the non-answer I received when asked WHY.

I got around this by putting n/a for the address and all 0s for the phone number. I did have to input my state and zipcode -- I entered a nearby city's zip.

As for the form issues. I point blank stated that the form would not submit, nor would it save so that I could send it back to them, and then asked for advice on how to proceed. They literally repeated the original instructions. TO ME (please note that I am not a mind reader so I can only go by how it felt and do not claim to know the inner thoughts of anyone else), it seemed as if my question hadn't actually been read but skimmed and then answered generically.

This was the final straw for me, as this was not the first time my questions had been answered in this manner.

I would also like to note that all of my correspondence with this company took place through the PMs here, with the original poster of this thread. I tried to talk to them via their online chat on their website -- it did not work. Either that or I was ignored. I tried to email them, but the only emails I ever got from them was the bot email that sent me the form after paying with PayPal, and the response that said I was issued my refund.

And yes, I was given a refund, and in a timely manner.

Again, if anyone wants any further details not mentioned, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

inconsequential said:


> My original follow-up post was removed due to my quoting PMs. This is against TOS. My apologies.
> 
> This was not just a matter of me not receiving certain, expected answers.
> 
> ...


Hello inconsequential,

First off, thank you for sharing your honest experience with the KB community and being so professional about this. I have read over your unsatisfied experience with me in particular, and I will definitely claim accountability and responsibility moving on from this. More importantly, I definitely will be learning from this.

I sincerely apologize for giving you what seemed like non-answers as well.

Regards,
Kristin


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kristin--
> 
> Sorry, I missed your post in April! (I think I was working on my taxes) and so you never got the official vendor welcome! Here it is!
> 
> Welcome to the KB Writers Cafe! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe![br][br]Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages Listing, found here:[br]http://www.kboards.com/yp/[br][br]The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.[br][br]In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Note that members may provide civil and honest feedback about your service to this thread, and you may respond in a civil manner. Disputes between you and clients should be handled off site.[br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator [br][br]Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service, for example, by asking KB members for feedback and doing an Internet search such as "service provider name" complaints.


Thank you so much for the warm welcome, Besty Even if it was posted before versus now, it's very much appreciated

I've already added our listing a while back then, and have read and will abide by the rules you laid out.

Best Regards,
Kristin


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Very impressed with your samples and also your professional response to a client with complaints. Bookmarking this thread and will definitely consider using you when I have advertising funds available. Best of luck to you...


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

JeanneM said:


> Very impressed with your samples and also your professional response to a client with complaints. Bookmarking this thread and will definitely consider using you when I have advertising funds available. Best of luck to you...


Thank you so much for your praise and acknowledgment and for book marking our thread. I hope to work with you in the future.

I wish the best of luck to you as well in your writing ventures- may you overcome those writers' blocks with ease


----------



## mountainblues (Feb 15, 2016)

We're really glad we discovered CorrCommercials. We're very pleased with our video for Temple Secrets and look forward to testing it out in our advertising. Corr came up with two initial concepts and we actually integrated elements of both. Revisions were quick and accurate. Kristin was very responsive.  Recommended.


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

mountainblues said:


> We're really glad we discovered CorrCommercials. We're very pleased with our video for Temple Secrets and look forward to testing it out in our advertising. Corr came up with two initial concepts and we actually integrated elements of both. Revisions were quick and accurate. Kristin was very responsive. Recommended.


Thank you so much for your feedback and I truly hope to work with you again! I'll be displaying your trailer soon!


----------



## SeeleyJames (Jun 21, 2012)

My first experience with Corr Commercials made them my favorite for videos. They came up with a terrific sequence, offered great ideas, and communicated immediately and frequently. The end result is two great videos. I used the Premium option and some options. It was well worth it! 

How do I give 5 stars on kboards? Highly recommended!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

SeeleyJames said:


> My first experience with Corr Commercials made them my favorite for videos. They came up with a terrific sequence, offered great ideas, and communicated immediately and frequently. The end result is two great videos. I used the Premium option and some options. It was well worth it!
> 
> How do I give 5 stars on kboards? Highly recommended!


Thank you so much for your praise! I truly enjoyed working with you and we hope to work with you again


----------



## Hasbeen (Aug 13, 2013)

I just finished my first trailer with Corr Commercials. It could not have been easier or more seamless for the author. Their process is simple and clear cut for those of us who don't understand the intricacies of creating a video. They were patient with me as I saw the first cut and asked for changes. They were fast and delivered what they promised when they promised it. I choose the premium package and felt it was money well spent. I have a professional trailer that I can use for advertising, on my web site and Facebook page. Given the cost it makes trailer affordable to even the beginning author.


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Hasbeen said:


> I just finished my first trailer with Corr Commercials. It could not have been easier or more seamless for the author. Their process is simple and clear cut for those of us who don't understand the intricacies of creating a video. They were patient with me as I saw the first cut and asked for changes. They were fast and delivered what they promised when they promised it. I choose the premium package and felt it was money well spent. I have a professional trailer that I can use for advertising, on my web site and Facebook page. Given the cost it makes trailer affordable to even the beginning author.


Hasbeen was such a wonderful and cooperative person to work with We are currently working on his next trailer and his trailer has proven to be effective within his video marketing campaigns! Thank you so much for the praise and I hope to continue working with you


----------



## Hasbeen (Aug 13, 2013)

The experience with the second trailer was just as good as the first one. I'm using the first one in a test on Facebook ads. In less than two weeks I have reached 5629 people with 1966 views at .03 a view. Book trailers definitely have a place in an authors tool kit for marketing especially at the prices Corr charges. They want to help authors use these powerful tools.


----------



## antrimcycle (Mar 4, 2015)

I want to thank Corr Commercials for the great job they did on my book trailer. I wasn't sure how a Regency Romance book could be dramatized, but they did a wonderful job. I will definitely coming back to them for more work and I highly recommend them.


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Hasbeen said:


> The experience with the second trailer was just as good as the first one. I'm using the first one in a test on Facebook ads. In less than two weeks I have reached 5629 people with 1966 views at .03 a view. Book trailers definitely have a place in an authors tool kit for marketing especially at the prices Corr charges. They want to help authors use these powerful tools.


Those are excellent results Hopefully you can lower down your CPC even more to .001

Thank you so much for ordering from us again! As of right now, Has been and I are still working on his second trailer and my experience with him has been phenomenal.

We work hand in hand with our authors to achieve the book trailer that they want. Through cooperation and hard work, the resulting trailers are amazing and could not have been achieved without the cooperation from our clients.



antrimcycle said:


> I want to thank Corr Commercials for the great job they did on my book trailer. I wasn't sure how a Regency Romance book could be dramatized, but they did a wonderful job. I will definitely coming back to them for more work and I highly recommend them.


So glad I was able to knock it out in the first draft I truly hope to work with you again in the near future!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders. Subscribe to us today to receive 15% off your first purchase!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders. Subscribe to us today to receive 15% off your first purchase!


----------



## Dreambeast7 (May 8, 2012)

I loved the premium ad that Corr Commercials produced for me. It's amazing to get a polished 30-second video ad with narration for the price they charge. Communications were prompt and friendly and always professional. I look forward to working with them again.


----------



## SamuelStokes (Oct 11, 2015)

Corr took care of my most recent book trailer for A Coronation of Kings. It was fantastic. I highly recommend them. Two thumbs way way up!


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

SamuelStokes said:


> Corr took care of my most recent book trailer for A Coronation of Kings. It was fantastic. I highly recommend them. Two thumbs way way up!


How have you used your trailers? I didn't see them on your website.


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

TromboneAl said:


> How have you used your trailers? I didn't see them on your website.


I just watched it on his facebook page. Link by his book.

To the OP. Why not have something between the $7 entry level trailer and the $57 upgrade? Seems like a big jump to me.


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Salvador Mercer said:


> I just watched it on his facebook page. Link by his book.
> 
> To the OP. Why not have something between the $7 entry level trailer and the $57 upgrade? Seems like a big jump to me.


While the jump may seem quite large, we do like to keep it simple for our clients to choose between the two. It's either they want a simple straight to the point professional video or a best put visual representation of their novel. A package in between is not out of discussion though and may likely show up in the future It'll definitely be a topic of discussion when I discuss it with my other team members. Thank you for bringing it up!


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

Kristin CC said:


> While the jump may seem quite large, we do like to keep it simple for our clients to choose between the two. It's either they want a simple straight to the point professional video or a best put visual representation of their novel. A package in between is not out of discussion though and may likely show up in the future It'll definitely be a topic of discussion when I discuss it with my other team members. Thank you for bringing it up!


I asked because the lower price is very low, but it doesn't do much really. The nice trailers I saw on your site definitely need one or more upgrades which will cost closer to a C note. FWIW, I did like your products but with all things, it's always nice to have that entry level item to test the waters before going full out. For myself, that meant something in between. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Salvador Mercer said:


> I asked because the lower price is very low, but it doesn't do much really. The nice trailers I saw on your site definitely need one or more upgrades which will cost closer to a C note. FWIW, I did like your products but with all things, it's always nice to have that entry level item to test the waters before going full out. For myself, that meant something in between. Thanks for clarifying.


No problem at all! Like I said, it's definitely not off-limits and we will look over it towards the near future. It's difficult finding a balance that would suit our cherished authors, the business itself, and our beloved team, but do stay tuned! I wouldn't be surprised if by the black Friday sale we do introduce a third package


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders. Subscribe to us today to receive 15% off your first purchase!

If you have subscribed and have not received your 15% off coupon, please PM me as our mailing service was down for a couple of days in the previous weeks!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

CorrCommercials is open to new orders!

Subscribe to us today from our homepage and receive 15% off your ENTIRE first purchase.

Any questions? We're here to help! Shoot us an email, message, or reply post and we'll get back to you as soon as possible!


----------



## McJanine (Sep 18, 2016)

Corr Commercials offers a really affordable package for indie authors. I sent along some of my own photos and they did the rest. They captured the essence of the book right from the get-go. Of course I'd use them again! [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ml_gKatYtoIyoutube] I don't think that link is working but if you go to You Tube and enter NIGHTMARE ON JACEY STREET you can see the video. I found them through WLC, and if they recommend them, you know you're onto a good thing.


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

McJanine said:


> Corr Commercials offers a really affordable package for indie authors. I sent along some of my own photos and they did the rest. They captured the essence of the book right from the get-go. Of course I'd use them again! [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ml_gKatYtoIyoutube] I don't think that link is working but if you go to You Tube and enter NIGHTMARE ON JACEY STREET you can see the video. I found them through WLC, and if they recommend them, you know you're onto a good thing.


Thank you so much for working with us! We hope to work with you again; we truly enjoy working with authors like you!


----------



## Eva Pasco (Sep 21, 2016)

I am very pleased with the book trailer Corr Commercials made for my Contemporary Women's Fiction novel, _An Enlightening Quiche_. Kristin was very responsive and representative of a company whose staff takes creativity to heart and values its customers.


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Eva Pasco said:


> I am very pleased with the book trailer Corr Commercials made for my Contemporary Women's Fiction novel, _An Enlightening Quiche_. Kristin was very responsive and representative of a company whose staff takes creativity to heart and values its customers.


Thank you so much for your kind praise! 

In addition, we have updated our infographic to give it a more Fall feeling and added new, beautiful 3D Cover Mock-ups!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

*OCTOBER SALE ENDS 11/1/16*

Enter code: *HALLOWEEN* during checkout to get 15% off your entire order!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

*OCTOBER SALE ENDS 11/1/16*

Enter code: *HALLOWEEN* during checkout to get 15% off your entire order!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

*OCTOBER SALE ENDS 11/1/16*

Enter code: *HALLOWEEN* during checkout to get 15% off your entire order!


----------



## Libby13 (Jul 31, 2011)

This looks great. Checking out the site now!!!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Libby13 said:


> This looks great. Checking out the site now!!!


Thank you for your praise! We're going to be updating the site within the next month or so, so we hope things to look even better!

Latest Trailer:


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

*ALL ORDERS THIS WEEK WILL RECEIVE FREE 2D to 3D BOOK COVER CONVERSION ALONG WITH TRAILER PURCHASE*

*1 WEEK LEFT UNTIL OUR OCTOBER SALE ENDS 11/1/16*

Enter code: *HALLOWEEN* during checkout to get 15% off your entire order!


----------



## Libby13 (Jul 31, 2011)

I got my trailer yesterday and I love it. The feedback from fans has been great. The turnaround was quick, they listened to all my suggestions and the cost was pretty low. The trailer is on my Amazon Author page if anyone would like to see the end result.


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Libby13 said:


> I got my trailer yesterday and I love it. The feedback from fans has been great. The turnaround was quick, they listened to all my suggestions and the cost was pretty low. The trailer is on my Amazon Author page if anyone would like to see the end result.


Thank you so much for the praise, Libby!

We truly enjoyed working with you.

To all our other kboard community members, our october sale has ended, but you can still enter coupon code:

*kboardmember* 

for 10% off your total order during checkout!


----------



## Marnie (Sep 10, 2014)

Kristin CC said:


> Thank you for your praise! We're going to be updating the site within the next month or so, so we hope things to look even better!
> 
> Latest Trailer:


What package was used to create this trailer? It's very nice.


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Marnie said:


> What package was used to create this trailer? It's very nice.


I apologize for the late reply as I was out on vacation, but that trailer is actually under our newest Premium Package

Here at CorrCommercials, we're looking for ways to bring even more affordability to our authors. With that being said, we're able to offer trailers utilizing Shutterstock footage at about $49 per clip within their trailer compared to if they were to pay $79 per clip

With this new service, we are moving to cater authors with even more visually engaging stock footage at affordable prices


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

TODAY UNTIL 11/21/16​
*First 10 customers get $10* off DYNAMIC and PREMIUM trailers this week *ONLY*

That's right! Get a full cinematic trailer for your book, $10 off.

Just enter coupon code: *novtenoff* during checkout.

Questions? Message me, reply here, or email us at [email protected]


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

BLACK FRIDAY SALE STARTS NOW UNTIL MONDAY​
*FULL, DYNAMIC MOTION TRAILERS JUST FOR $47.99
*
Just enter coupon code: *BLACKFRIDAY SALE* during checkout.

Let me know you have any questions!

I really don't think there could have been a better time to try out our service and build a new relationship with us


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

CHRISTMAS SALE STARTS NOW UNTIL 12-27-2016​
*FULL, DYNAMIC MOTION TRAILERS-GET 10% OFF YOUR ENTIRE ORDER
*
Just enter coupon code: *CHRISTMAS* during checkout. (Some exclusions may apply).

Questions? Message me, reply here, or email us at [email protected]


----------



## 5ngela (Sep 7, 2015)

Great work. Really beautiful


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Happy New Year everyone!

We absolutely love the most recent trailers that our writers helped us create:


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

5ngela said:


> Great work. Really beautiful


Thanks so much for your kind praise! We were all out on vacation when you posted that so sorry we couldn't acknowledge your remark within a timely manner!


----------



## tristansummerfield (Jan 2, 2017)

Looks intriguing. Definitely will check you guys out.


----------



## Harald (Mar 23, 2015)

How are people here using these book trailers? What are the most popular venues? Some are obvious (author website, Author Central, FB, TW), but any unique/unusual places or uses? Any big success stories using book trailers?


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

tristansummerfield said:


> Looks intriguing. Definitely will check you guys out.


Thanks for checking us out! Please do let me know if you have any questions at all!



Harald said:


> How are people here using these book trailers? What are the most popular venues? Some are obvious (author website, Author Central, FB, TW), but any unique/unusual places or uses? Any big success stories using book trailers?


You've practically summed out the majority of uses of how our clients use their trailers The key thing about book trailers is that they allow authors to dive into one of the most powerful marketing methods there is: Video marketing.


----------



## Harald (Mar 23, 2015)

Kristin CC said:


> ... You've practically summed out the majority of uses of how our clients use their trailers The key thing about book trailers is that they allow authors to dive into one of the most powerful marketing methods there is: Video marketing.


Thanks, Kristin. I'm wondering if there are any other uses. I like pioneering and pushing the envelope.

P.S. I'll be responding to your email soon.


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Bring you're book to life through a captivating book trailer

My team and I are here to work with you every step of the way.

*Next month, we' ll be hosting book trailer giveaways as our way to give back to the community here at kboards, so stay tuned for that! We have plenty of ideas of how to have the kboard community enter, but we are also open to any ideas of how YOU guys think authors can enter our giveaway. Give us your thoughts below!.*


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Come check us out folks!

We're here to work with you every step of the way! 

Next month we'll be hosting our first giveaway on book trailers also so stay tuned!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open for sales

Do PM me with any questions or via our website, and I'll try my best to get back to you as soon as possible


----------



## Dreambeast7 (May 8, 2012)

I love the premium trailers that you've made for me! Excellent work!! The first one has resulted in quite a few sales through Facebook.


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Dreambeast7 said:


> I love the premium trailers that you've made for me! Excellent work!! The first one has resulted in quite a few sales through Facebook.


Thank you so much for your kind praise and sorry I missed this!!! It has definitely been a busy week for me especially, but I'm so glad to read that our trailers are being effective in the hands of authors who know how to utilize them

EDIT: It's the month of love and we absolutely love the support that we've been receiving from the Kboards community

For that reason, we want to give back! Members here at kBoards have broadened our creativity, gave us constructive feedback on how to service our trailers, and have just been an absolute delight to work with in creating masterpiece trailers.

Here's your chance to win (1) Dynamic Book Trailer Package WITH an optional Male Movie Trailer Voiceover! (Product: https://corrcommercials.com/shop/cinematic-trailers/book-trailer-production/). We hope that this trailer will engage your audience more and net you more exposure to your book.

*Just follow these 2 EASY steps to enter:*
​*1)* Follow our brand new instagram account here for more giveaway opportunities: https://www.instagram.com/booktrailers/
*2) * Reply to this thread, and tell the kBoard community why YOU love them as well

Winner will be contacted via direct message on 2/16 roughly 8pm EST, posted here, and be given 48 hours to respond back. Good luck


----------



## amdonehere (May 1, 2015)

CorrCommercials Instagram account -- just followed.

Kristin, thank you for this wonderful offer. Really appreciate your prompt response and tons of great advice so far. We were pretty lost what we needed to do but you've made it so simple!

Looking forward to our final product.


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

AlexaKang said:


> CorrCommercials Instagram account -- just followed.
> 
> Kristin, thank you for this wonderful offer. Really appreciate your prompt response and tons of great advice so far. We were pretty lost what we needed to do but you've made it so simple!
> 
> Looking forward to our final product.


Thank you for your kind words! I'll keep you up to date as best as I can. At this rate, you may actually win by default. Nevertheless though, I think your book has an excellent background to make a script out of and turn into a trailer


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I have been very busy as I am in med school, but have finally reached the point where I just have one order in queue now so basically I am open to more orders!

I will try my best to reply to inquiries on the weekdays and delivery videos on the weekends.

Please don't hesitate to message me if you have any questions!

Regards, Kristin


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

I like the sample trailers I've seen. Not sure they're a good fit for my 1st in series free fantasy series though.


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

martyns said:


> I like the sample trailers I've seen. Not sure they're a good fit for my 1st in series free fantasy series though.


Hi Martyns, Thank you for your kind remark, I greatly appreciate it

If youd like, you can go ahead and send me an amazon link to your book. Basically what it comes down to is if I can read through your small book blurb and visualize any stock footage that can be used, then I think it would be a good fit. I admit though, that I can already picture there being some issues with a fantasy series, but we have made trailers for fantasy series, but hey, I'm still interested in learning a bit more about your book nevertheless and telling you a definite answer!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

I just have one order left in queue which I'll get to either tonight or friday, and then I'll be open to orders

I super appreciate everyone's patience in their orders while I'm trucking my way through med school. Making these trailers are seriously such a stress relievers at time and I really appreciate everyone who has worked with me so far

Do let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Kristin CC said:


> Hi Martyns, Thank you for your kind remark, I greatly appreciate it
> 
> If youd like, you can go ahead and send me an amazon link to your book. Basically what it comes down to is if I can read through your small book blurb and visualize any stock footage that can be used, then I think it would be a good fit. I admit though, that I can already picture there being some issues with a fantasy series, but we have made trailers for fantasy series, but hey, I'm still interested in learning a bit more about your book nevertheless and telling you a definite answer!


Well, I had a glance at stock footage on Shutterstock and anything that looks useful, looks expensive!

I'm open to suggestions of course!

https://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

martyns said:


> Well, I had a glance at stock footage on Shutterstock and anything that looks useful, looks expensive!
> 
> I'm open to suggestions of course!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


Before, we used to source from shutterstock, but now I try to stay away from shutterstock footage, they're ridiculously expensive for authors. Just one clip of theirs is already as much as one trailer of mine

I outsource clips from my own library and if premium footage is needed, from other premium stock footage libraries such as pond5 or videoblocks!

Keep in mind that the premium package that we offer though, that'll cover the entire entity of 5 premium clips even if it overbudgets, we'll put our own money into it if it means bringing your book to life (in addition, we also get some awesome stock footage for our own use)

Just from reading your blurb and looking at your cover, I'm quite confident that I would be able to come up with something adventurous and action-packed for your novel.

If you want to discuss even further, do message me or email me!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders! Only 3 in queue right now.

Get in touch with me if you have any questions or go ahead and browse my site


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Kristin CC said:


> Before, we used to source from shutterstock, but now I try to stay away from shutterstock footage, they're ridiculously expensive for authors. Just one clip of theirs is already as much as one trailer of mine
> 
> I outsource clips from my own library and if premium footage is needed, from other premium stock footage libraries such as pond5 or videoblocks!
> 
> ...


I'll tell you what. PM me an outline of what footage you have in mind for it. The sort of message you'd want to use. If you could link me to a sample you've done for a similar book that would reflect the sort of look and feel you'd be going for - that might help.


----------



## amdonehere (May 1, 2015)

martyns said:


> I'll tell you what. PM me an outline of what footage you have in mind for it. The sort of message you'd want to use. If you could link me to a sample you've done for a similar book that would reflect the sort of look and feel you'd be going for - that might help.


Isn't that like asking OP to do free work before you comit? OP has sample trailers on her site.


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

martyns said:


> I'll tell you what. PM me an outline of what footage you have in mind for it. The sort of message you'd want to use. If you could link me to a sample you've done for a similar book that would reflect the sort of look and feel you'd be going for - that might help.


Hello Martyn, I apologize for the delayed response but the past two weeks have been quite hectic in terms of balancing work, school, and family.

For your suggestion though, with all due respect and kind gestures, research for footage is a big part of the process when it comes to creating book trailers. At times, it may even take as long as editing the video itself since I do find particular footage that I feel best matches your script.

I hope you can understand that to outline what footage I have outlined for your novel would be me considering that I'm starting work on your trailer.

For an alternate option, if you want, you can create the script yourself, send it over to me, and I can tell you from the top of my head of what footage you can expect based off of your script.


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Kristin CC said:


> Hello Martyn, I apologize for the delayed response but the past two weeks have been quite hectic in terms of balancing work, school, and family.
> 
> For your suggestion though, with all due respect and kind gestures, research for footage is a big part of the process when it comes to creating book trailers. At times, it may even take as long as editing the video itself since I do find particular footage that I feel best matches your script.
> 
> ...


How about just linking me to a couple of your best fantasy themed trailers? Just show me your best fantasy trailers and let me know what package they were done on?

Thanks!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

martyns said:


> How about just linking me to a couple of your best fantasy themed trailers? Just show me your best fantasy trailers and let me know what package they were done on?
> 
> Thanks!


PM Sent! Thank you for showing interest

Open to orders, as we only have 1 in queue right now! let me know if you guys have any questions!

I'm about to upload a ton of our past works to our portfolio page, but if you would like to see them earlier, check it this link here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/qgahl69g7xll2kd/AAB6pOUOrmbE-_Qd5N1sW9ZWa?dl=0


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders as always!

It's been a year since we've opened, and kboards has been a wonderful community to work with. I have roughly just 2 orders in queue right now so delivery of the first draft definitely shouldn't be over a week right now. I still have time to work on orders even while in med school. Unfortunately, I have had my first cancellation this year but it is my best interest to always try and deliver on time!

PM me with any inquiries or questions!


----------



## amdonehere (May 1, 2015)

I want to give a big shout out and thank you to CorrCommercial for creating this one for me:






https://youtu.be/6EFAnk2zuJE

I'm now using this mainly on FB and newsletters, and it's getting very positive responses.


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

AlexaKang said:


> I want to give a big shout out and thank you to CorrCommercial for creating this one for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Alexa!! You were wonderful to work with and the trailer would not have been possible without your help. -Team effort


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

We've officially been a part of the kboard community for over a year now and would like to celebrate by offering a 10% off sale now until 5/8/2017 

For 10% off your entire order, please enter the coupon code: KMEMBER during checkout

For any questions or inquiries don't hesitate to contact me!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Have cleared out all my orders meaning absolutely ZERO orders in queue! Open to orders! PM or leave reply here with any questions.


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to sales


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders as always!

PM or email me with any questions.

Number of orders in queue: 4


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

99.999 book trailers i don't bother watching. In my eyes they are redundant. It's an attempt to get people excited the way a movie does and yet ends up being an epic fail.

I've yet to see ONE good book trailer.


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

lostones said:


> 99.999 book trailers i don't bother watching. In my eyes they are redundant. It's an attempt to get people excited the way a movie does and yet ends up being an epic fail.
> 
> I've yet to see ONE good book trailer.


Hey there, thank you for your input! It's perfectly reasonable to feel that way about trailers


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Hello everyone, just opening up my service again for the weekly bump here on kboards.

I currently have 2 orders in queue but will be out of town for the remainder of the week, i will try my best to respond to any questions or emails during this time though


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders everyone! Do send an email or private message me with any questions. have a good day!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Hello, I hope everyone had a good fathers day!

We are open to orders with only one order in queue which I will get finished by today

Let me know if you have any questions and have a good day!!


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't consent


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

T. M. Bilderback said:


> I had one done this past week, and I'm very pleased!


Super glad that you liked the standard trailer that we made for you! Thank you!


----------



## Jack.Hardin (Jun 20, 2017)

The idea of a book trailer seems like a good idea. But from a marketing perspective how many serial readers are going to be somewhere where they are going to view your video?  You can either spend time pushing your trailer or pushing the actual book.


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Jack.Hardin said:


> The idea of a book trailer seems like a good idea. But from a marketing perspective how many serial readers are going to be somewhere where they are going to view your video? You can either spend time pushing your trailer or pushing the actual book.


Definitely a valid and fair point of view!

I think a lump sum of our authors tend to push their trailer (via email, facebook, etc.) as means to pushing their actual book.


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders.

I actually have ZERO orders in queue. It hasn't been like this for a very long time. PM me with any questions or via email


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders! Do PM me if you have any questions or via email!


----------



## A.W.Hartoin (Dec 27, 2011)

I'll be contacting you soon.


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

A.W.Hartoin said:


> I'll be contacting you soon.


I will be on the lookout for your name! Thank you!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Acheknia said:


> I've just read all 5 pages of messages here as I hadn't seen this thread before.
> First thoughts, Wow, $7.99 for the standard, I'll definitely go for this when my WIP is complete, looked at the website, the samples, everything, then find out that it's now $14.99 minimum and it's gone up by that much in just one year.
> Still a good deal but I didn't see any mention anywhere of when price increases happened or if it's recently jumped in one leap.
> I still might go for it but will probably wait for a special offer price once I'm ready


Ahh thanks so much for checking us out!! The price jump happened during the middle of the week roughly 2-3 months ago, although I should have mentioned it in my weekly bump to this tread

if you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Acheknia said:


> Thank you


You are most certainly welcome. I don't get orders too quite often, but when I do, Kboards members always tend to forget to use their coupon !! *KMEMBER* . If you're somehow ready to order right off the bat, don't forget to use the coupon for 10% off!


----------



## amdonehere (May 1, 2015)

I just want to say that Kristin is fantastic to work with and her work is super for her price. This is the latest she did for me and authors in our upcoming Xpromo:


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

AlexaKang said:


> I just want to say that Kristin is fantastic to work with and her work is super for her price. This is the latest she did for me and authors in our upcoming Xpromo:


Thanks so much for your kind remarks! it's always my pleasure working with you and the other kboards members here.

I've updated the site with a bunch of our pasts trailers here: https://corrcommercials.com/our-work/ Please take a few minutes to check them out as our work definitely improves over time especially with the help of our authors!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders! Be sure to check our amazing previous work that we've created with our authors here: https://corrcommercials.com/our-work/


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't consent


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

T. M. Bilderback said:


> Kristin, feel free to use mine! I'm kinda proud of it!


Definitely! Yours will be in the standard section

I still have about 10+ more trailers that I have to get updated onto the website!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders! PM me with any questions or email me on our website!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Some of our most recent trailers:











Be sure to use coupon code KMEMBER for 10% off your total order! Give us a try


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders! PM us with any questions and remember to use our discount for your first purchase


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders! We'll be introducing a new trilogy package soon perfect for books of 3!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders! PM me with any questions or email us at [email protected] !


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

We are open to orders!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Hello hello kboard community. Hope none of you forgot to set your clocks back an hour (unless you're in arizona or somewhere else that doesnt do daylight savings).

We are open to orders! Do send a message if you have any questions!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders! PM me if you have any questions! Only 2 in queue


----------



## DIAMONDSINTHESKY (May 14, 2017)

Jack.Hardin said:


> The idea of a book trailer seems like a good idea. But from a marketing perspective how many serial readers are going to be somewhere where they are going to view your video? You can either spend time pushing your trailer or pushing the actual book.


If a trailer is marketed correctly then it should do both.

I saw a trailer, one of the first I have ever seen, for a book, called 'Roofworld' by an author called Christopher Fowler. It was a 90-second trailer with a screengrab of the book at the end. I bought the book the next day, and it became a best seller soon after that, so clearly he did something right with that trailer because before that day I had never heard of him.


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

DIAMONDSINTHESKY said:


> If a trailer is marketed correctly then it should do both.
> 
> I saw a trailer, one of the first I have ever seen, for a book, called 'Roofworld' by an author called Christopher Fowler. It was a 90-second trailer with a screengrab of the book at the end. I bought the book the next day, and it became a best seller soon after that, so clearly he did something right with that trailer because before that day I had never heard of him.


That is it exactly. One of the authors here on kboards often uses her trailers not to promote solely her book, but rather upcoming book promotions itself (like a group of books being discounted in the near future). This has been quite successful for in fact based on that she is a repeat customer throughout the year


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

Do you have any trailers up with examples of the female voice over? Every one I clicked was male or just music.


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Dragovian said:


> Do you have any trailers up with examples of the female voice over? Every one I clicked was male or just music.


Hey there Dragovian,

The majority of our authors do use the male movie trailer voiceover for some reason.

Our most recent use of our female artist was in this trailer here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/t0f6pogdn9vs3lb/Vampire%20Queen%20w%3A%20voiceover.mov?dl=0

Does this help you out? We can always help you out by using a different female voiceover if preferred as well!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

*BLACK FRIDAY SALE*​Enter coupon code: *CCBLACKFRIDAY* for 30% off your entire order.
*Exclusions may apply. Ends 11/27.


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

ZERO orders in queue, open to any orders!
PM us with any questions at all!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

OPEN TO ORDERS!!!!!   Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders! PM or email us with any questions!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders! PM or email us with any questions!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders!

Please dont hesitate to message or email us with any questions kboards community!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders!

Do PM if you have  any questions!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders! Do PM with any questions!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders! Do PM with any questions kboards communities!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Currently in queue:

2 trailers.

Get in line now!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi Kristin,

I often click on the thread when it pops up again, hoping to see some recent ones done or more examples. Would it be possible to post some sometimes (with the authors permission of course), I'd like to see what people are having done and if it gives me ideas and inspires me to do the same.


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't consent


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Evenstar said:


> Hi Kristin,
> 
> I often click on the thread when it pops up again, hoping to see some recent ones done or more examples. Would it be possible to post some sometimes (with the authors permission of course), I'd like to see what people are having done and if it gives me ideas and inspires me to do the same.





T. M. Bilderback said:


> Kristin, you are welcome to post mine here, if you'd like!


You make a very good point! I have discussed with my partner to perhaps keep up with showcasing our trailers in a more consistent basis and he totally agrees.

In addition, thanks TM Bilderback for your permission. The book trailer for Hell's Bells is deep within our collection of trailers we want to showcase!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Kristin CC said:


> You make a very good point! I have discussed with my partner to perhaps keep up with showcasing our trailers in a more consistent basis and he totally agrees.
> 
> In addition, thanks TM Bilderback for your permission. The book trailer for Hell's Bells is deep within our collection of trailers we want to showcase!


Great, we'll await some links


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Took the recommendation of a previous kboard member!

Here are some of our most recent trailers:


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Here are two of our most recent trailers:


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Hello kboards community! We are open to orders! Please dont hesitate to ask any questions!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

We've been FLOODED with orders for the past week, but we've cleared them all and are open to more!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Only 1 order in queue! 

Please contact us if you have any questions!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders!

3 in queue but we'll get it turned around within 10 business days!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders! Here are two of our most recent trailers!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8u80qs9ahm0ev6h/Jerichos%20Trumpet.mov?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/obwbcruuxz2ymkx/Prepare%20the%20Way%202.mov?dl=0


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders kboards community!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Been out of the country but am available for orders for the holiday season now!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders! happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders!


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

Cool stuff! Love your trailers. Let me up this thread and give you a small boost. Happy holidays!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

periewolford said:


> Cool stuff! Love your trailers. Let me up this thread and give you a small boost. Happy holidays!


It means a lot! Thank you so much. Happy holidays to you too and everyone here on kboards!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Still available for orders!  Currently in queue: 3


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Available for orders!

Currently in queue: 4

Will have them all done by this weekend though!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

No orders in queue! we are open to orders!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders! Cleared out all current orders in queue


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Continue to be open to orders!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open  to orders still!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to trailer orders!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders! Obtain your very own book trailer today!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders as well! Obtain your very own book trailer today!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders everyone! Please let us know if you have any questions!


----------



## Karen Mead (Jul 2, 2012)

Question: Let's say I hypothetically commissioned you to do a book trailer and gave you about 15 illustrations to use in it. You would add the text, music, and maybe one or two instances of stock footage. But most of the trailer would be the illustrations I provide. What pricing tier would that fall under?


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Karen Mead said:


> Question: Let's say I hypothetically commissioned you to do a book trailer and gave you about 15 illustrations to use in it. You would add the text, music, and maybe one or two instances of stock footage. But most of the trailer would be the illustrations I provide. What pricing tier would that fall under?


Replied to your DM!

For those interested, I gave him a custom offer price.

open to orders currently though! Please let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders!

Our website is currently down but if youre interested in your trailer, send me a PM, reply here, or email us at [email protected]


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders!

Our website is currently down but if youre interested in your trailer, send me a PM, reply here, or email us at [email protected]


----------



## Drakon (Dec 6, 2014)

How long are the different level trailers?


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Drakon said:


> How long are the different level trailers?


Trailers usually average about 45 seconds to a minute and 15 seconds no matter which package you order!

Open to orders still currently! PM with any questions!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders! Our website is currently down but if youre interested in your trailer, send me a PM, reply here, or email us at [email protected]


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders! Send me a PM, reply here, or email us at [email protected] if youre interested!

Currently in queue: 2


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders! Send me a PM, reply here, or email us at [email protected] if youre interested!

Currently in queue: 2


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders! Send me a PM, reply here, or email us at [email protected] if youre interested!

Currently in queue: 0


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders! Send me a PM, reply here, or email us at [email protected] if youre interested!

Currently in queue: 1


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders! None in queue!

Email us at [email protected] to get started!


----------



## D. A. J. F. (Mar 29, 2019)

$19.97 for a standard book trailer seems reasonable.


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

D. A. J. F. said:


> $19.97 for a standard book trailer seems reasonable.


We try to accommodate all authors!


----------



## Kristin CC (Apr 17, 2016)

Open to orders!


----------

